# migrating to canada for permanent residency



## jimmie1985 (May 28, 2010)

hi 
Can someone please assist me with choosing the rite agency for my application. As i m in UK rite now and currently reading some negetive feedbacks about global visas
Can please some help me with choosing the rite agency. Please.. im very much confused

Thnxxx
Jimmie


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

jimmie1985 said:


> hi
> Can someone please assist me with choosing the rite agency for my application. As i m in UK rite now and currently reading some negetive feedbacks about global visas
> Can please some help me with choosing the rite agency. Please.. im very much confused
> 
> ...



Don't use agencies - all the info you need is on the CIC web site. For the parts you are confused on - just post a question here directly to Auld Yin.

Good luck
MandyB


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

We used solicitors in montreal, a total waste of time and money CAD 1195 for checking the paper work and being a go between between the commision and yourself, you wont get your visa any quicker and as long as you know your history it wont take long to complete and remit.


----------



## blue monday (Nov 13, 2008)

patient man said:


> We used solicitors in montreal, a total waste of time and money CAD 1195 for checking the paper work and being a go between between the commision and yourself, you wont get your visa any quicker and as long as you know your history it wont take long to complete and remit.


Initially when i looked at all the forms I was going to use a solicitor but after a looked through them a few times and read this forum and the other well known ex pat forum and decided that using a solicitor was an absolute waste of money as you still have to do all the leg work.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jimmie1985 said:


> hi
> Can someone please assist me with choosing the rite agency for my application. As i m in UK rite now and currently reading some negetive feedbacks about global visas
> Can please some help me with choosing the rite agency. Please.. im very much confused
> 
> ...



Jimmie,

I assume you have an occupation that qualifies you to apply for PR status. If so, you do not need to hire an agency/solicitor to complete the application forms. Such agencies charge exorbitant amounts and, as someone else pointed out, do very little for you except check what you've entered on the forms. You will have to do all the legwork. If you haven't done so already you should read the Government website. Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada

The application form can be downloaded from there.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

jimmie1985 said:


> hi
> Can someone please assist me with choosing the rite agency for my application. As i m in UK rite now and currently reading some negetive feedbacks about global visas
> Can please some help me with choosing the rite agency. Please.. im very much confused
> 
> ...


I obtained a work visa then permanent residence and finally Canadian citizenship without the help of any agency or lawyers. The process in Canada is much easier than in the US.

In the US, it's well worth the money to hire a lawyer to help with obtaining permanent residence. However, I was still able to obtain a work visa (H1B) and US citizenship without any help.

For Canada, don't bother with agencies or lawyers unless you have problems that will complicate your case.


----------

